

Ask HN: Would you use if it were free? - entrepreneurial

Some of the features include:
Client Integration: Adding your clients
Products &#38; Services: Add your products and services with pricing attached
Estimates: Easily serve up an estimate. With the click of a button change it into an invoice
Billing: Easy billing to any of your clients, save your invoice as a draft
Automatically Recurring Billing (ARB): Simply set the client, date, billing cycle, and duration - add a not if need be and your all set. Your client will be sent a bill each and every cycle.
You can also add staff to manage particular clients for you.<p>Would you use it if it:
Two Plans:
Plan 1) free to sign up and use and we only charged you 1.5% per transaction + $.25 - unlimited everything (clients, 
Plan 2) $15/month - no transaction fees/charges, unlimited use<p>Or<p>Monthly fee structure only such as:
$5 per month - 3 clients, 25 transactions/mo
$15 per month - 50 clients, 300 transactions/mo
25 per month - unlimited everything<p>Would love your feedback! Thanks HN
======
svetlins
Use what?

------
zdw
Depends totally on implementation and how different it is from all the other
services/software that are similar.

I don't see the innovation in this - basically what you're describing is a
somewhat basic automatic billing system.

~~~
entrepreneurial
True. Does have to be different. As it is very basic and simple (thats the
point), its free to use - no monthly. Just a very small percentage collected
per invoice.

------
gte910h
No, most clients don't want to pay through custom pay systems.

~~~
entrepreneurial
Interesting point. I own another online retail business and all of my (500+
clients) pay me through it.

